# Not a bad Saturday!



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Amazing what a little bonus money will do for worker moral. That and a three day weekend with an extra $150 in his pocket.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good! "straightlines" is right!:thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I sure miss that wb impervo satin finish, I really liked that stuff. Can not get that anymore here in socal..

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Looks good! "straightlines" is right!:thumbsup:


free hand brush or tape?

I sure hope it's free hand :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> free hand brush or tape?
> 
> I sure hope it's free hand :whistling2:


You got something against tape?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> You got something against tape?


Tape and Behr - the choice of the pros


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I sure miss that wb impervo satin finish, I really liked that stuff. Can not get that anymore here in socal..
> 
> Pat


 Really? I would be bummed if I couldn't get it here anymore. Haven't found anything other than aura that I would use instead. Love being able to second coat that fast. 


@ Bill

Of course it was free hand. I am not skilled enough to tape lines that straight.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would of sprayed that!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice Cans


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, wish I could turn them over like that every day.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> @ Bill
> 
> Of course it was free hand. I am not skilled enough to tape lines that straight.


GOOD ONE! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Nice Cans


Never heard that said to a painter before. :laughing:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------

